# Lake Talquin Crappie 3-8-14



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful day to be out fishing. Launched out of Lake Talquin Lodge and was on our fishing grounds by 7:30. Took one of my catfishing tournament buddies out who had never trolled for crappie and he had blast. 

Water was REALLY muddy. Morning bite was steady, we had 15 keepers by 10:30. Bite was DEAD from 10:30-1:30. Those 3 hours in the blistering heat was rough without any fish. Afternoon bite was great! We stayed until right at 6 and ended the day with 46 SLABS! Wasn't much room left in the cooler LOL! :thumbup:

I didn't take my normal cooler (which has a measurement lid on it) so we didn't have anything to measure the fish with. Talquin has a 10" limit so if it was even close we threw it back. We would have probably been close to a 2 man limit if we had something to measure them with, but oh well, we got the filleting size slabs.

Females are still deep, and we had to troll deep and at a precise speed! 

Expect more crappie reports from me this month from Talquin :thumbsup:


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

iF YOU TAKE ME ON THAT LAKE i WILL MAKE YOU SOME REAL ROD HOLDERS.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> iF YOU TAKE ME ON THAT LAKE i WILL MAKE YOU SOME REAL ROD HOLDERS.


I don't take too kindly to people hating on my finely crafted PVC, HAHA! :shifty:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a fine mess of slabs. They are my favorite freshwater fish to eat. Nothing else even compares. I'd trade a bag of snapper filets any day for bag of perch filets. If you don't mind my asking, what baits do you troll with? All I've ever done is fish for them at night, under lights. Haven't even put a hook in freshwater in about 2 years...


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

you probably lose some fish not being able to get a good hook set then it appears you have to pull the rod forward to get it out of the tube. I seen some neat ones made from pvc they cut them and made a holder that just held the very end of the pole and the rest of the pole handle just laid in it.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

You ever built any PVC crappie condos and put them out?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That lake just keeps on keeping on in fish production. Another great day with a great catch. I'm off to Black Creek this morning to check on the mullet holes.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> you probably lose some fish not being able to get a good hook set then it appears you have to pull the rod forward to get it out of the tube. I seen some neat ones made from pvc they cut them and made a holder that just held the very end of the pole and the rest of the pole handle just laid in it.



We only lost 1 fish on Saturday, crappie have paper mouths so we try not to really set the hook. We're trolling so they basically hook themselves when they bite the grub. Yes you have to pull the rods out of the PVC but it'll do for now until we get an official set of rod holders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> You ever built any PVC crappie condos and put them out?



Sure haven't. Lake Talquin has more structure than you can shake a stick at on that lake so never tried it. There are some local lakes that hold decent crappie that I've thought about making one but haven't yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man that is a nice mess of crappie! That will stink up some grease! I wish I had your rod holder setup for my boat. Do you so happen to have the specs for it?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

nice mess of slabs, great table fare.. congrats


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jstblsd said:


> Man that is a nice mess of crappie! That will stink up some grease! I wish I had your rod holder setup for my boat. Do you so happen to have the specs for it?



Not really. Kind of did it as we went kind of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I fished a big rez in mississippi for crappie for many years. The lake was covered with structure BUT not as much as was there when they made the lake. I started building/deploying pvc condos and could troll thru them and all around them without ever getting hung up plus I always had spots with fish on them. Most visible structure above the water line got lots of pressure. I would go to those known areas that produced good fish and build private spots a few hundred feet from there in the same depth. I tell ya there was nothing better than catching fish off of structure I put in the lake. It was awesome. The great thing too is when I go back over there the structure is all there and will be for hundred plus years as its pvc and will not rot.

A 10" fish might be a papermouth but the pigs over there I used to catch were 16" and 2 pounds plus. Lots of fish in the 1-2 pound range with some pushing 2 pounds 15 ounces...Just under the 3 pound mark. I went to a tourney in Grenada, Mississippi and the winning stringer was 7 fish that were OVER 21 pounds!!! They set the hook on those hawgs over there...

Do you like to verticals jig fish with a single pole?

I see your trolling in the pics, is it vertical trolling or are you "long lining"...

When I moved and got rid of most of my crappie boat/equipment I was just getting into pulling crank baits and long line trolling road runners for monster slabs. We were trying out pushing baits vertically out of the bow with like a 2 ounce sinker, to long lining a road runner on the bottom with a jig 16" above that and putting out about 100 feet of line out of the back of the boat and setting the trolling motor to keep the boat going about 1-2 mph...Was just getting it dialed in when we moved...


----------

